
Live Announcement of the Nobel Peace Prize 2016 - stiangrindvoll
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR3g1MBsmb0
======
stiangrindvoll
From [http://www.nobelprize.org/](http://www.nobelprize.org/) The Norwegian
Nobel Committee has decided to award the Nobel Peace Prize for 2016 to
Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos for his resolute efforts to bring the
country's more than 50-year-long civil war to an end, a war that has cost the
lives of at least 220 000 Colombians and displaced close to six million
people.

